# My mice and colour query (pic heavy)



## nyan_jai (Mar 19, 2016)

I bought two mice about a month ago, and last night I got another two  The new two are a satin agouti (pied?) and a black and tan pied?
No clue on the new two, but the darker of the pair has a little bit of tan (Most of it is taken over by the white on her)
New two







Two who I'm not sure on their colour


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Your two new mice look to be pied yellow/gold (first) and pied champagne tan (second). Second mouse looks a lot like a champagne self of mine, who ended up a little darker than expected. The first mouse looks a lot like a pied gold of mine as well. xD

Edit:

Just wanted to add that if the first mouse has a blue-ish undercoat (when the hair is parted or blown back), it's an argente.


----------



## nyan_jai (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you  It's very hard to check her undercoat as she isn't a fan of sitting still xD


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Second mouse looks like a tan from here, champagne tan or argente tan depending on the undercoat.


----------

